# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  > [SOLVED] Thread Test Forum

## Doc.AElstein

Re Thread Test Forum

Hello
. .    I just started here And am still a bit of a beginner in Excel and Computers all-together. I started about 6 Months ago over at MrExcel. One thing there I found very useful was the "Test Forum". - Both initially in getting familiar with The Forum editor and Tools, and then further in checking Code / Table appearance before posting. In addition for me in particular it was useful as I work in German Excel and things like Formulas do not always come out in the English Editor as I see them here
.     I have not seen yet such a Forum herer
.    So Questions:
. 1) Is there such a Forum that I have overlooked?
.and
. 2) If as I expect the answer to .1) is No. , would it be appropriate to use the The Water Cooler Forum for this purpose if I clearly Titled the Thread something like Just testing, Please ignore ?

Hallo
.      Ich fang hier zu erste an. Bin auch noch etwa eine Anfänger mit Excel und Computers allgemein. Ich habe für etwa 6 Monath angefangen da drüben mit MrExcel. Etwas da das für mich besondereres hilfreich war, war die Test Forum. Da konnte ich, ja, am Anfang mit die Editor und Forum Werkzeug üben, sowie später die Lesbarkeit von Tabelle , Codes usw. überprüfen vor ich gepostet habe. Aber auch es war besonderer gut in meine falle weil ich mit deutsch Excel Arbeiten und manchmal Sachen wie Formulare wäre nicht in eine Englisch Forum Editor so aussehen wie ich es hier anschau.
.   Ich habe bisher nicht so eine Forum hier gefunden.
.  Deswegen fragen:
. 1) Gibt es doch so eine Forum die ich übersehen habe?..
..und / oder
. 2). Falls, wie ich vermute die Antwort zu .1) ist nein.. , wäre es passend und in Ordnung wenn ich so eine versuche in die The Water Cooler Forum posten wenn ich eine passender Title wie Just testing, Please ignore geben?

Danke, Thanks
Alan
Bavaria

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, Alan,

try using http://www.excelforum.com/development-testing-forum/. If the precview works flawlessly on advanced you could use that feature for testing but there are some issues with it at the moment as leaving the original post blanklw when being used (TechTeam should be working on it).

Ciao,
Holger

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Danke, Thanks.

.   Gruß Aus Bayern

----------

